

Run and Share Python Online - thejew
http://www.pystub.com

======
damon_c
Really cool! I love that I just imported requests and actually can get web
content.

Even works on iPad although the keyboard seems to disappear irretrievably on
occasion.

The auto run feature seems like it might increase your load a lot while often
only resulting in errors if someone is in the middle of typing a line of code.
Have you considered a "push to run" option?

------
thejew
Hi, My name is Skip and I made this as well as swiftstub.com. All python code
is run in it's own new container which is then destroyed immediately.

